# Decode your GM VIN



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Comprehensive Chevrolet, Saturn, GMC, Hummer, Cadillac, Buick, Oldsmobile, Pontiac, Geo, Dodge, Plymouth, Jeep, Chrysler, Ford, Lincoln, Mercury, and Mazda Trucks VIN Decoder

Neat stuff, it pulls up your RPOs, paint codes, and even tells you "rarity". Works with other vehicles, but I haven't tried anything really old or non-GM.


Says mine was built on July 15th, 2005... I could swear the door sticker said 04/2005.

And that: There are 104 2005 GTO vehicles (0.940%) matching your exact options list. There are 106 (0.958%) with at least as many options.
Even though I was under the impression that mine was "1 of 714"

I tried looking up Paint code 12U through a few different paint sites, and apparently, "Cyclone Grey Metallic" doesn't exist... but there is one called "Galaxy Silver"

Enjoy! :cheers


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've used that before and I've never been really convinced of it's accuracy.....


----------



## jtothefletch (Sep 17, 2010)

"There are 1 2005 GTO vehicles (0.009%) matching your exact options list. There are 1 (0.009%) with at least as many options."

Interesting. Guess I better go find a plastic bubble to keep the car in so me and my kids can retire extremely wealthy. It did, however, say that my build date is unknown. You guys think it'll devalue it if I replace the stereo? :lol:


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

My Redline is rarer than my Gto! 1 of 46 compared to 1 of 202. It says my Gn doesn't exist! Talk about rare.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Says mine was built on July 15th, 2005... I could swear the door sticker said 04/2005.


The door sticker and under hood plate showing month and year are accurate for its build by Holden. The later date is when the pre-inspection was performed after our cars arrived in Long Beach and taken into Pontiacs inventory. 

In 2007 I went round and round with Pontiac customer service via email to pin down which day in Feb 06 my car was actually built. The GMVIS report states 5/10/06 was the pre-delivery inspection date, and that same date was quoted as my build date by Pontiac customer service in their 1st responce to my query. When I questioned them about the 2/06 Holden date, they advised me to go to the dealership for the correct info or;



> To obtain a Build Sheet on your Pontiac vehicle, you may contact GM Vintage at (905) 440-7689 by telephone or (905) 440-7644 by fax. Please be aware that there may be a charge for the service.


They didn't pan out either. 

Interesting to read the info on the link posted and see other names for my SRM paint.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I should try cross referencing the accuracy of the list of RPOs one of these days when I'm bored.


----------



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

mine is .013%, love that barbados blue with a 6 speed


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I don't know where that site gets their information from but they are way off on my car's info. IMO ignore that site. The information you need is on the invoice of the car, and the data plate on the car. Don't have one? Contact Pontiac Historical Services and get yourself a PHS document on the car. That is the ONLY documentation deemed reliable and acceptable. 

PHS Historic Services


----------

